# Ragged March 19-20, 2016



## Abubob (Mar 22, 2016)

*Date(s) Skied: * March 19&20, 2016

*Resort or Ski Area: * Ragged Mt., Danbury, NH

*Conditions: * Meh! But that’s nothing new this season.

After missing 3 weekends with a bad chest cold I finally got to Ragged for their closing weekend. Some photos...

Full disclosure: https://www.flickr.com/photos/wasabibob/albums/72157666218808586



Top of Showboat snow gnarwales by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



Closer look by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



Looking down Headwall by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr



Village Green by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## Abubob (Mar 22, 2016)

Word of mouth special $250 no bells or whistles pass for 2016-17. Call the area 603-768-3600


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2016)

At least they made it this long...actually I've been impressed with how long a number of smaller ski areas made it to this season.  Here's hoping they have better conditions to work with next year.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 22, 2016)

No pond skimming?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 22, 2016)

Pond Skimming was this past Saturday.   Fantastic coverage all things considered.  Had a nice day with my family there on Saturday and throughout this season.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 22, 2016)

Rushski said:


> No pond skimming?


The pond skimming was wrapping up when I arrived Saturday afternoon. An ambulance was leaving as I was pulling in. Word in the lodge was that someone overshot the landing and ended up with a concussion.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 22, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Pond Skimming was this past Saturday.   Fantastic coverage all things considered.  Had a nice day with my family there on Saturday and throughout this season.


One of these days, xwhaler, we'll take a run or two. One of these days....


----------



## soulseller (Mar 22, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Word of mouth special $250 no bells or whistles pass for 2016-17. Call the area 603-768-3600



Define no bells and whistles, does that mean midweek only?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Mar 22, 2016)

soulseller said:


> Define no bells and whistles, does that mean midweek only?
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



NO - that means no early load and no other discounts... a really good deal!!!  No blackout dates!   But, there is a limited supply of these passes.  They were taking a LOT Of calls last Saturday when I bought mine.    

The Pond Skim was fun to watch (the poor wetsuit guy who assisted people who dropped skis in!) until someone did indeed overshoot the landing - kind of put a damper on things that were already pretty chilly!!!      BUT, a terrific effort on Ragged's part!!!!!   I love Ragged!!!!


----------



## Robbski (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on the pass.  Still available as of Wed at 2:00 pm.  Just grabbed one. The women I spoke to said they have sold 800 so far.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 23, 2016)

Robbski said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the pass.  Still available as of Wed at 2:00 pm.  Just grabbed one. The women I spoke to said they have sold 800 so far.


My guess is that 1000 is their goal. That would raise a quarter mil and generate a positive buzz for next season.


----------



## becca m (Mar 23, 2016)

I wonder why Ragged hasn't posted season pass rates online yet?


----------



## Abubob (Mar 27, 2016)

On the website now $250 until April 15 http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2016)

The pass with benefits is interesting.  Not sure they sell many of those.  I got one for my wife and I last wknd at the mtn.  My son will be in a seasonal lesson program for next season as well.   1:15 from home and 15 mins from a family 2nd home we can stay at anytime.

No brainer for us.  If Ragged gets the snow and glades are in it is the best skiing South of Cannon in NH IMHO


----------

